# Super glue question



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm planning on super gluing my java moss to rocks in my shrimp tank, after some of them got stuck in the thread that used to hold it there...stupid shrimp. How long will I have to wait after gluing the moss on the rock before I put the rock and glued moss back into the tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just about immediately, no worries about the super glue affecting the fish or the moss coming loose.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok thanks Deeda. I was worried about it being hours and having to spray the moss to keep it from drying.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yup should be almost instantly. I've used the loctite brand to glue anubias to holey rock.


----------

